# [Solved]PCI Passthrough

## element432

So I have had PCI passthrough running on my system for over a month. The only real issue I have is every time I reboot my machine, sometimes my second GPU will not be bound, and wont bind, to vfio-pci. It is bound to nvidia. The only fix I found that makes it work is that if I restart my machine either once, or can be up to five times or so, it will be bound to vfio-pci. I'm just curious what could be causing this to happen randomly. Thanks for any tips!

PS. I am using open-rc.Last edited by element432 on Mon Jul 16, 2018 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

Probably a race condition.

Blacklist or uninstall all other drivers for this GPU from host.

----------

## element432

That's what I thought about doing, but they are both Nvidia gpus.

----------

## Imatimba

How are you binding it?

If you're using the conf file try adding the module option directly as a kernel parameter in your bootloader config:

```
vfio-pci.ids=10de:13c2,10de:0fbb
```

Replacing the ids of course.

----------

## element432

I believe I tried this, but I don't remember so I'll try again once I get home haha. Thanks!

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Are you unbinding it, before you try and rebind it to vfio?

----------

## element432

Whenever I try to manually unbind it when it is bound to Nvidia, it just hangs and sometimes causes it to crash.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I have an nvidia and radeon now, so it's a little different, since I can now blacklist the radeon card.

BUT when I was using 2 nvidia cards I had to do this

echo 0000:02:00.0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/nouveau/unbind

echo 0000:02:00.0 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:00.0/driver/unbind

First unbind from nouveau (should be the same if using nvidia drivers)

then unbind the device itself.

If that doesn't work, don't know what else to tell you.

----------

## element432

I definitely didn't try unbinding from Nvidia first so I'll try that. I was almost at the point of just picking up a cheap Radeon card for the host haha.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Radeon is definitely an easier pass through than nvidia, even if you had 2 radeon cards.

----------

## element432

Thanks! That worked for me, may eventually change to a radeon card in the future though haha.

----------

